# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Webmoney Keeper Classic 3.6.0.6 + Курс о WebMoney

## MisterZed

http://depositfiles.com/files/4u9lqdwr9

WebMoney - весьма распространённая в Рунете платёжная система,
уметь пользоваться ею - значит иметь возможность совершать покупки
в интернет-магазинах, оплачивать услуги интернета, хостинга и мобильной связи не выходя из дома...

----------

